# Beet plate



## johG (Jan 25, 2016)

1. Beetroot powder (really nice, even though it takes a lot of time to make).
- Make beetroot crisps/chips
-> blend
2. Pickled beets (golden and stripes; don't pickle together).
- Pickling:
-- Reduced apple juice
-- Star anise
-- Salt
-- Sugar
-- White wine vinegar
3. Smoked red beets
- Boiled until al dente
- Roasted off some liquid
- Smoked with Earl Grey
4. Chevre cream:
- Chevre
- Olive oil
- Thyme (fresh)
5. Roasted hazelnuts
6. Beetroot gel (sweet)
- Beet juice
- Salt
- Gelatine
7. Beetroot fluid gel
- Beet juice
- Salt
- Balsamic vinegar
- Xanthan gum + Gellan gel
8. Pear syrup (you can see it right above the closest smoked beetroot)
- Boiled pears (chilled overnight)
--> Strained
--> Reduced
- Sugar
- Glucose
- A bit of grapefruit juice
9. Fennel fronds


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 26, 2016)

The beet dust is a great visual on the plate.  The rest appears more difficult than I think I could accomplish.  It is beautiful,  fine dining worthy.

What I think I could do, is make raw beet carpaccio, perhaps using red beets and then top with some match stick yellow beets, serve on a bed of something green, maybe arugula,  and drizzle with a little dressing.


----------



## johG (Jan 26, 2016)

Whiskadoodle said:


> The beet dust is a great visual on the plate.  The rest appears more difficult than I think I could accomplish.  It is beautiful,  fine dining worthy.
> 
> What I think I could do, is make raw beet carpaccio, perhaps using red beets and then top with some match stick yellow beets, serve on a bed of something green, maybe arugula,  and drizzle with a little dressing.


My best tips is to have some different textures and different flavours. Beets are very sweet, so you should try having something acidic (f.i. pickled beets) and something salty (f.i. goats cheese) together with the raw carpaccio. Pickling (raw) beet slices make the slices a bit more tender.

Good luck! Let me know how it turned out!


----------

